
Don’t dismiss people. It doesn’t pay - jw2013
https://medium.com/hi-my-name-is-jon/never-dismiss-people-it-doesnt-pay-f5661b270fb3?source=linkShare-7658be0852ad-1465943220
======
llamaz
I agree with the overall message, so my criticism is of the writing itself:

(i) The writing is way too vitriolic, and centered around a single experience
with a single person. I don't think there's anything wrong with anecdotal
evidence from a blog, but I think OP should use more than one anecdote.

(ii) The argument sounds like "this guy pissed me off and was an entrepreneur
therefore all entrepreneurs are dismissive".

(iii) The tone of the piece gives off a "oh my god, Stacey's such a bitch. I
went to the mall and..."

(iv) What does the image of the friendly looking couple drinking coffee have
to do with the writing?

~~~
J_Darnley
> 4

It's Medium. It needed a flowery header image.

